
Continuous Improvement - rms
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/01/better-and-better.html
======
rms
>Is there enough fun in the universe, sufficiently accessible, for a
transhuman to jog off the hedonic treadmill - improve their life continuously,
at a sufficient rate to leap to an even higher hedonic level before they had a
chance to get bored with the previous one?

>Assume that a microgram of additional neurotransmitters are released in the
pleasure centers during a standard human orgasm. And assume that
neurotransmitters have the same density as water. Then an orgasm can reach
around 108 solar masses before it collapses and forms a black hole,
corresponding to 1047 baseline orgasms. If we assume that a 100mg dose of
crack is as pleasurable as 10 standard orgasms, then the street value of your
last orgasm is around a hundred billion trillion trillion trillion dollars.

------
daniel-cussen
>In general, though, it is a rare organism in a rare environment whose
reproductively optimal strategy is to rest with a smile on its face, feeling
happy.

Resting is the optimal strategy for about 8 hours per day.

Anyway, I've thought of this happiness treadmill too. My solution is to avoid
increasing neurons exponentially; rather, they get reset with nanotech or
something.

